# Hi !I'm a new user !!



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Welcome Lisa to Archerytalk.com. Glad to have you here, hope you can learn a bunch and give us some tips too! Enjoy the site, a ton to absorb on here!


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

hello lili, you're a last sucscribe on a most famous achery forum!!

And three persons of same club !!!

Great!!!!


----------



## slayerprue (Apr 23, 2008)

yes, last but not the least ... lol


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy. :wink:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to AT. Are you a target archer, or do you also bowhunt?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!!!*


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome!!!!


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## six (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Lisa. Have fun here.  Don't forget to say hello in the Ladies Section.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## slayerprue (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm a target archer. I also practice field and once, a 3D, for fun.


----------



## slayerprue (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for all for your welcome. Illyan was right, everybody's great here. Hope I would learn a lot because I know few. I'll try to help too, if I can.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## fishmannyj (Mar 6, 2008)

*welcome*

Howdy and welcome to the fun and learning!:wink:


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

slayerprue said:


> Hello everybody !
> my name's Lisa and I'm French. I live in Provence and I'm one of Illyan's friends ... he made a good "publicity" of your forum, and at last : Here I am !!
> By starting reading posts I saw he was right :wink:
> See you on posts ... :nyah:


I must admit I know too little about the European countries. Is archery a popular sport in France??


----------



## slayerprue (Apr 23, 2008)

It is far away from being as popular as Soccer or Tennis, unfortunately... I don't know the number of archers in France, I tried to find it but I didn't ... sorry!


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

what are you using? Welcome to AT


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## slayerprue (Apr 23, 2008)

For the moment I'm using a PSE Polaris (very old bow), the first bow I got 12 years ago, with a Bernardini sight, Spigarelli release.
I'm waiting for the new one : Martin's Mystic. That will be a great change ! I've already received my new sight : Copper john's ANTS 2. I've installed it on the PSE : it's great !
I hope the Mystic will come soon !!! I can't wait any longer lol
That's what I'm using ;-)


----------



## shooterspal (Jan 17, 2006)

*W-e-l-c-o-m-e*

Welcome to Archery Talk , one of the frendlyest placies on line . Enjoy yourself .


----------

